# Pentosan



## Ironbuilt (May 9, 2013)

Has anyone used this? They have same thing for humans? What's your personal thoughts for joint pain relief? 

Pentosan PS, a new joint health product that has excellent anti-inflammatory healing properties and is very popular in Australia. 6 ml. (1500 mg.) IM injection every 5 days for 4 doses then monthly is the current recommended regime IM Pentosan 8 dose Vial: $200

Pentosan PS Product Description: Concentrated anti-inflammatory and stimulant of cartilage synthesis, repair and protection

Composition: Contains: Sodium Pentosan Polysulfate 250 mg/mL

Features and Benefits: Sodium pentosan polysulfate (PPS) is a linear polymer* prepared from xylan, a complex hemicellulose extract of plant (Beechwood) origin. PPS is one of the sulfated heparinoid compounds. The heparin-like anti-coagulant effects have been reduced and the anti-inflammatory, fibrinolytic, and tissue trophic effects have been enhanced.

PENTOSAN PS actively reverses the effects of osteoarthritis in the joints via a series of actions, including:

(a) Stimulating Chondrocyte Metabolism – resulting in increased production of proteoglycans and healthy cartilage matrix. PPS stimulates synovial fibroblasts to produce increased amounts of high molecular weight hyaluronic acid which results in an increased production of normally viscous joint fluid. Improving the fluid volume and consistency results in more effective joint lubrication and stabilisation, which limits further cartilage damage.

(b) Anti-inflammatory Activity – PPS has an inhibitory action on all mediators of the arachidonic acid cascade. PPS also inhibits the lysosomal catabolic enzymes hyaluronidase, histamine, cathepsin B, and polymorphonuclear elastase. PPS exerts a specific inhibitory effect on mediators implicated in the degradation of cartilage matrix components, preserving the cartilage and preventing the release of the highly inflammatory mediators, thus relieving pain and inflammation.

(c) Fibrinolysis and Lipolysis – PPS is strongly fibrinolytic, stimulating the release of plasminogen activator, and promoting the dissolution of thrombi and fibrin deposits in synovial tissues and subchondral blood vessels. PPS also mobilises lipids and cholesterol in synovial and subchondral blood vessels, which have been implicated in the pathogenesis of osteoarthritis in older animals. These effects combine to increase the prefusion to the joint, which stimulates cartilage healing and repair.

PENTOSAN PS is a sophisticated approach to the long term management of osteoarthritis in horses.

PENTOSAN PS is equally effective by both intramuscular and intra-articular injection. Unlike traditional treatments, the unique effects of PENTOSAN PS promote healing and the restoration of a healthy joint, in addition to having a safe anti-inflammatory effect.

PENTOSAN PS is NOT a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug like Phenylbutazone, or the cortisones (both of which have damaging effects on joints with prolonged use). PENTOSAN PS does not suppress joint cartilage healing and repair.

Rather than simply masking pain, PPS directly stimulates joint healing and repair.

Anti-inflammatory agents, corticosteroids and NSAIDs all relieve the symptoms of osteoarthritis but DO NOT ALTER THE DISEASE PROCESS. Both hydro-cortisone and NSAIDs have a marked inhibitory effect on the bio-synthesis of the components of the extracellular matrix of cartilage, which limits the early healing response of cartilage to injury.

Indications: Non-infectious inflammatory joint disease, traumatic arthritis, degenerative cartilaginous joint disease, osteoarthritis and osteochondrosis dessicans in horses.

Dosage and Administration: Administer at a dose rate of 3 mg/kg body weight (1.5 g / 500 kg horse), by intramuscular injection, at 5 – 7 day intervals for four injections. PENTOSAN PS is equally effective when given by intramuscular or intra-articular injection.

If intra-articular use is required, administer 1mL by sterile intra-articular injection. PPS has an affinity for cartilage, and active drug levels will accumulate for several days after administration. For maximum effect, tissues should be exposed to the drug over an extended period, hence the four injections. A period of improvement for up to 6 months following a course of four injections may be expected. If at any time during this period the horse becomes sore (e.g. following a particular activity), it is safe to administer a further injection to settle any inflammatory process.

PENTOSAN PS is particularly effective, and displays synergy with, concurrent use of COSEQUIN EQUINE (Glucosamine and Chondroitin sulfate supplement), to provide the essential raw materials for joint repair and maintenance.

Storage: REFRIGERATION NOT REQUIRED. Store below 25oC (Air conditioning). Protect from light.

Contraindications: Use in horses with clotting defects, traumatic hemorrhage, infection, renal or hepatic failure, or within 48 hours of use.


----------



## Magnus82 (May 10, 2013)

Is this the stuff your talking about?  Interested as well.

HorseMedsOnline - Pentosan Equine Injection (6ml)


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 10, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> Is this the stuff your talking about?  Interested as well.
> 
> HorseMedsOnline - Pentosan Equine Injection (6ml)



Yeah!!!   preracehorse.com has it too...what's renal failure ..heparrin is in it too and heparrin is a blood thinner ..I believe..I'm still investigating .there's also synvic injections for osteoarthritis of joints ..


----------



## FordFan (May 11, 2013)

I'm taking the easy out, but from memory renal failure is kidney failure.


----------



## thebrick (May 11, 2013)

I interpet the contradictions as do not use Pentosan if your horse has kidney issues (renal failure). I'm not surprised, overuse of NSAIDS can cause kidney issues as well. And it sounds like it will "thin" your blood, just like NSAIDS (inhibit clotting)


----------



## turbobusa (May 12, 2013)

hmmmmmmm. I'm going to jump into the research pool on this one as well.
I did not know thin blood was hard on kidneys. I did know that super viscous
high cell count blood is though(blood pressure).


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 12, 2013)

Don't give up the ball yet guys.. its a small amount of heparin which is used to prevent clotting in certain surgurys which thin blood in huge amounts can cause renal failure..just like too much viagra can cause petrified wood where u need a shot in the junk to turn off the light switch, meaning the company has to put this out there.. its a miniscule amount so chill till I get my phone call back from nurse negative.

For a 250 lb person its 339mg shot . (3mg per kg ) four pins over a two week span and not enuf to cause renal failure IMO.


----------



## butthole69 (May 29, 2013)

It's not going to cause renal failure unless you have an underlying condition. And, if you had an underlying renal condition, all that testosterone would fuck up your kidneys before the pentosan would.

You might consider IM site injections.


----------



## LuKiFeR (May 30, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Don't give up the ball yet guys.. its a small amount of heparin which is used to prevent clotting in certain surgurys which thin blood in huge amounts can cause renal failure..just like too much viagra can cause petrified wood where u need a shot in the junk to turn off the light switch, meaning the company has to put this out there.. its a miniscule amount so chill till I get my phone call back from nurse negative.
> 
> For a 250 lb person its 339mg shot . (3mg per kg ) four pins over a two week span and not enuf to cause renal failure IMO.



haha

u ALWAYS have the funniest shit to say. funny thing is that the way u put it...lets us dummies understand it easier.

This is why i love this place......anytime im havin a bad day...
i jump on here...and read the posts from you guys. its makes me chuckle EVERY SINGLE TIME. Not a day goes by...that i dont get a laugh from one of these threads.

as far as the thread topic...i agree with it NOT causing issues with a dose and length of dosing like that. though personally..i never used it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 30, 2013)

It's coming but not from the tip of my lightswitch . In mail .. 

Lukifer this is serious. We got a grip of cripples in bricks training thread and I'm now the dr. Sheesh..I open my big mouth too much and I follow through with what I say.. Should pin by tues.


----------



## thebrick (Jun 1, 2013)

Iron, since you are trying this, take it slow and steady. Who knows, we all might be running in the Kentucky Derby real soon


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 2, 2013)

Lmao ^^^   this horse is ready and will do half dose to prevent gelding..am trying transdermal with dmso on one knee .pin with slin pin as close as I can get to knee cap on other....stay tuned .thanks gang


----------



## tripletotal (Jun 2, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lmao ^^^   this horse is ready and will do half dose to prevent gelding..am trying transdermal with dmso on one knee .pin with slin pin as close as I can get to knee cap on other....stay tuned .thanks gang



Gentlemen, we can rebuild him...better than he was before. We have the technology.


The Six Million Dollar Man TV Intro - YouTube


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 2, 2013)

Keep us posted on how it does for you.  I am interested, since I have painful shoulders joints on occasion.  

What is good for a horse I hope is good for this human, like equipoise.


----------



## ksfoguy (Aug 4, 2013)

IB - How's your pentosan protocol working out? Articles/posts/logs on this are few and far between!


----------

